# Cycling My New 75 Gal



## WuTang (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi I have had a 75 gallon tank up for a few days now running my ac 110 with established media from my other tank along with a new fluval 405. Would the media from my ac 110 be enough to have the tank cycled in a few days?. Or should I still wait out the cycling process for a few weeks? Im planning on adding 3 rbp about 5 in long. Thanks


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Is there a source of ammonia in the tank? Established media would pretty much instantly cycle the tank as long as there is an ammonia source, but without an ammonia source, you may have to start over from scratch.


----------



## WuTang (Oct 22, 2009)

I've had about 40 guppies in there with a shrimp for 3 days if that is a good ammonia source


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Sounds good to me... If that's the case, then you could probably test the water to make sure you are showing nitrates and there's no ammonia and/or nitrite. The tank could easily be ready to go.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Sounds good to me... If that's the case, then you could probably test the water to make sure you are showing nitrates and there's no ammonia and/or nitrite. The tank could easily be ready to go.


^^^^AGREED, that sounds like some pretty good advice. Good luck and post some pix after you get it all setup.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Id still think there will be a mini cycle though it shouldnt be too long. There isnt much stock biomedia in ac filters so thats why i think you will probably have some cycle still. For my ac i took out the chem media and just added more ceramic rings to the bio media bag


----------

